# Zorua & Zoroark = Advanced Furry Ditto



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

Zorua - A Pokemon that meets up with Ash and friends as they head toward Crown City. Its specialty is turning into various things.

Zoroark - A Pokemon with the ability to show illusions. It turns into Raikou, Entei, and Suicune to attack Crown City and drive the people into a panic.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Ditto transforms based off of memory.

Its memory is horrible.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

Is this IN GAME or IN ANIME?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking when I heard that it could be other legendaries.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Is this IN GAME or IN ANIME?


ANIME


----------



## easpa (Mar 7, 2010)

:O Wow!


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

Mew is way better at it. IT CAN COPY GOD.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

They can transform because they're based off of the mythical kitsune, which, in Japanese folklore, has the ability to transform. They're also known to be trickers. (If you didn't already know, Crazy Redd is a kitsune.)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 8, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Mew is way better at it. IT CAN COPY GOD.


^^

Why the heck do we need MORE transforming Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 8, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 8, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

